# Ideas for Austin shoot



## lscottpht (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm new to this forum, but I hope you guys can help me. I have to design an itinerary for American Photo/Popular Photography's Mentor Series workshops. This shoot will be in Austin around the 17th of February. The attendees need stuff to shoot all day Friday and Saturday, as well as Sunday morning. We will also be shooting car shots for Ford at sunrise and sunset. I have ideas for the car part via another forum, but I need to occupy their time and have them get some great shots at night and during the day for the 2 days mentioned. Any ideas will be greatly appreciated. I'll be going to Austin on June 26th to check out some of the ideas. Thanks ahead of time!!


----------



## ShutteredEye (Jun 14, 2005)

Of course the obvious choices are the capitol area, the UT campus, and 6th street.  could get some cool night traffic/tail light shots of the upper/lower parts of the highway through downtown.  Other than that, i've got nothin.


----------



## Aoide (Jun 14, 2005)

Austin has a very strong music scene.  People might be able to get some concert shots, and be right up against the stage.  I agree about the UT campus.  Lake Travis is also a possibility, depending on the weather in February.  You never know in Texas.


----------



## lscottpht (Jun 14, 2005)

Great ideas guys, thanks! It would be great to get some music shots! Know of any good places to get those? Perhaps where it wouldn't be too crowded and they could actually shoot something?


----------



## Aoide (Jun 14, 2005)

I don't really know Austin very well, but I think most of the clubs are on or around 6th street.  That should be something that can easily be researched when you visit.  I imagine there is a list somewhere, and I think there is probably a wide variety of musical styles as well.


----------



## greensthings (Aug 28, 2005)

Zilcher Park

nightlife shooting try The Broken Spoke, The Library Austin, Donn's Depot, Logan's on 6th, The Ritz, Coyote Ugly Saloon, The Back Room, 

Hippy Hollow (nudist beach) on Lake Travis (also great sunset shots over the lake)

Just outside of Austin there is Horse race tracks, a couple of Air Force bases, and "The Schliterbaun" a large water park done bavarian style.

You will just miss Eeyores Birthday party (held every april)..that is quite an electic event!!


----------



## pbarnhart (Jan 14, 2008)

Came across this late - but hope I can help others who come across this discussion.  One of the best places to photograph is at the Texas State Capital.  Its nicely landscaped with a lot of open spaces - and the interior dome is incredible.

Some of these Austin family photo sessions were done there.


----------

